# My purple chromis has disapeared O.o



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

so last night, i was looking at my 10 gallon nano, and the purple chromis i had, just randomly disapeared., theres nothing wrong with the water params, so i know its not dead, unless something ate it, and theres a solid cannopy over the tank, so i know it couldnt have jumpted out..( theres like a half inch gap to where the filters and the canopy meet though) but even if it could fit through that, the water flow would be too strong to let it out... Has this happened to anyone before? and how on earth does a fish disapear? i only have 3 pounds of live rock in there, so i know its not hiding... i havent really seen any signs of predators except a really small bristleworm in the LR.

current livestock

waving hand Xenia
2 feather dusters
2 minature clownfish
(had) 1 baby purple chromis

There was never any aggression in the tank either..


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

UPDATE!!! i found its head under the sand!!!! something ate it!!

the crustaceans i have are, 1 red legged crab, 1 emerald crab, 1 turbo snail... What ATE IT?!?!?!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

He probably just died and the entire.CUC went to work on him.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

thats less likely though, cause that fish was swimming healthy the day before it happened. my dog woke me up at 3am the next day, and it was still swimming around fine. but then the morning when i went to feed them, i couldnt find it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok.


----------

